# Intra lipids belfast



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

We attend a clinic in the Czech Republic who we are very happy with. The next treatment will be our last and we have been advised to try intralipid infusions if we get pregnant. 

Can anyone advise a clinic or practitioner who could provide this for us?

Many thanks


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi sycamor
I had intralipids in kingsbridge private clinic at top of Lisburn road.  Think it cost £180.  Not sure if anyone else does it.  I know origin send their patients who need ILs to the kb clinic.
Had a bit of diffs getting through to the right part of clinic so I'd phone up well in advance of needing the ILs to get booked in.  Also make it clear to them that you need them to supply the ILs.  When I arrived for mine they asked if I'd brought the ILs with me.  Talk about panic.  Anyway, they had some in stock so all was well.
DE
X


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

I cycled in cz too but luckily didn't need intralipids. I do know that they are a lot cheaper to buy out there though. It might be worth checking how much kb charge for administering them with you supplying them as well as how much for them supplying and administering.  I have heard stories of the drugs only costing £10 but clinics charging almost 200 to give them  

Good luck x


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks girls that really helpful!!!


----------

